# [solved] vielfach "Digest verification failed"

## cryptosteve

Moin,

ich habe gerade einen sync gemacht und seitdem ist hier eines quer gelaufen. Habe ich einen schlechten Zeitpunkt erwischt, oder was könnte hier derart aus dem Ruder gelaufen sein?

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies / * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kwallet/kwallet-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 405

 * Expected: 303

 / * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/dragonplayer/dragonplayer-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 716

 * Expected: 604

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kate/kate-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 818

 * Expected: 722

 / * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdepimlibs/kdepimlibs-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 2174

 * Expected: 2066

 / * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kde-l10n/kde-l10n-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 1929

 * Expected: 1926

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/phonon-kde/phonon-kde-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 877

 * Expected: 769

 / * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kcolorchooser/kcolorchooser-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 395

 * Expected: 281

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/dolphin/dolphin-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 902

 * Expected: 800

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/pykde4/pykde4-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 2129

 * Expected: 2029

 / * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/marble/marble-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 1769

 * Expected: 1669

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/plasma-workspace/plasma-workspace-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 3289

 * Expected: 3169

 \ * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/ksnapshot/ksnapshot-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 579

 * Expected: 473

 / * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kmix/kmix-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 673

 * Expected: 577

 / * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase-startkde/kdebase-startkde-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 3763

 * Expected: 3643

 / * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase-desktoptheme/kdebase-desktoptheme-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 448

 * Expected: 320

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdeartwork-desktopthemes/kdeartwork-desktopthemes-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 440

 * Expected: 304

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kopete/kopete-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 4194

 * Expected: 4094

 / * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 9661

 * Expected: 9559

 / * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/okular/okular-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 1366

 * Expected: 1266

 \ * A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase-meta/kdebase-meta-4.5.5.ebuild'

 / * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdm/kdm-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 3412

 * Expected: 3318

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdeplasma-addons/kdeplasma-addons-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 2095

 * Expected: 1975

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/libkexiv2/libkexiv2-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 585

 * Expected: 479

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/krunner/krunner-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 1162

 * Expected: 1060

 \ * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/oxygen-icons/oxygen-icons-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 803

 * Expected: 691

 | * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kcheckpass/kcheckpass-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 808

 * Expected: 700

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/libplasmagenericshell/libplasmagenericshell-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 723

 * Expected: 593

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kephal/kephal-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 527

 * Expected: 427

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/ksmserver/ksmserver-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 644

 * Expected: 538

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/libkworkspace/libkworkspace-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 865

 * Expected: 751

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/ksysguard/ksysguard-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 1115

 * Expected: 1009

 \ * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kcminit/kcminit-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 488

 * Expected: 386

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/solid/solid-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

 * Got: 89dea80eee2f801a708a985e4eb4956259f5dfef

 * Expected: 3df9b777b9d288d334c2c45e53edc99cf326114b

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/ksplash/ksplash-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 1034

 * Expected: 932

 - * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/solid-runtime/solid-runtime-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 787

 * Expected: 673

 | * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdepasswd/kdepasswd-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 519

 * Expected: 413

 | * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/libkonq/libkonq-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 531

 * Expected: 429

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdesu/kdesu-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 831

 * Expected: 733

 - * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kwalletd/kwalletd-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 398

 * Expected: 294

 / * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/qguiplatformplugin_kde/qguiplatformplugin_kde-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 459

 * Expected: 327

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/libtaskmanager/libtaskmanager-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 629

 * Expected: 513

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/keditbookmarks/keditbookmarks-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 490

 * Expected: 374

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kfind/kfind-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 466

 * Expected: 368

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kwrite/kwrite-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 404

 * Expected: 304

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/klipper/klipper-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 566

 * Expected: 464

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kstyles/kstyles-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 513

 * Expected: 411

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kscreensaver/kscreensaver-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 910

 * Expected: 798

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kwin/kwin-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 1693

 * Expected: 1597

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdialog/kdialog-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 428

 * Expected: 326

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/plasma-apps/plasma-apps-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 479

 * Expected: 369

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kfmclient/kfmclient-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 1072

 * Expected: 966

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/libplasmaclock/libplasmaclock-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 748

 * Expected: 632

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kstartupconfig/kstartupconfig-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 449

 * Expected: 333

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/freespacenotifier/freespacenotifier-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 426

 * Expected: 304

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/powerdevil/powerdevil-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 871

 * Expected: 763

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase-cursors/kdebase-cursors-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 443

 * Expected: 325

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/konqueror/konqueror-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 1323

 * Expected: 1217

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/nsplugins/nsplugins-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 583

 * Expected: 477

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase-wallpapers/kdebase-wallpapers-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 450

 * Expected: 326

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/ksystraycmd/ksystraycmd-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 448

 * Expected: 338

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/khotkeys/khotkeys-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 520

 * Expected: 416

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kinfocenter/kinfocenter-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 781

 * Expected: 671

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/systemsettings/systemsettings-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 2102

 * Expected: 1986

 * A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta/kdebase-runtime-meta-4.6.0.ebuild'

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kmenuedit/kmenuedit-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 734

 * Expected: 628

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/liboxygenstyle/liboxygenstyle-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 448

 * Expected: 332

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/konsole/konsole-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 780

 * Expected: 678

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kwrited/kwrited-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 479

 * Expected: 377

 \ * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/svgpart/svgpart-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 398

 * Expected: 296

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/mplayerthumbs/mplayerthumbs-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 759

 * Expected: 645

 | * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdebugdialog/kdebugdialog-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 469

 * Expected: 357

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/khelpcenter/khelpcenter-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 571

 * Expected: 461

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kquitapp/kquitapp-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 404

 * Expected: 300

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kcontrol/kcontrol-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 532

 * Expected: 428

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/attica/attica-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 482

 * Expected: 382

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/drkonqi/drkonqi-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 649

 * Expected: 547

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kioclient/kioclient-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 433

 * Expected: 327

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kiconfinder/kiconfinder-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 416

 * Expected: 306

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/activitymanager/activitymanager-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 382

 * Expected: 264

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/keditfiletype/keditfiletype-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 549

 * Expected: 435

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/ktimezoned/ktimezoned-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 403

 * Expected: 295

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kfile/kfile-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 412

 * Expected: 314

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kpasswdserver/kpasswdserver-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 409

 * Expected: 295

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kcmshell/kcmshell-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 461

 * Expected: 357

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase-menu-icons/kdebase-menu-icons-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 452

 * Expected: 328

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/renamedlg-plugins/renamedlg-plugins-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 436

 * Expected: 314

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kstart/kstart-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 431

 * Expected: 331

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/plasma-runtime/plasma-runtime-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 571

 * Expected: 455

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/nepomuk/nepomuk-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 713

 * Expected: 611

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase-menu/kdebase-menu-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 449

 * Expected: 337

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves/kdebase-kioslaves-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 1393

 * Expected: 1271

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/knetattach/knetattach-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 425

 * Expected: 317

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/knewstuff/knewstuff-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 429

 * Expected: 323

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kmimetypefinder/kmimetypefinder-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 448

 * Expected: 330

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kglobalaccel/kglobalaccel-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 665

 * Expected: 553

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kuiserver/kuiserver-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 409

 * Expected: 303

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/ktraderclient/ktraderclient-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 443

 * Expected: 329

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kurifilter-plugins/kurifilter-plugins-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 484

 * Expected: 360

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdontchangethehostname/kdontchangethehostname-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 503

 * Expected: 371

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdebase-data/kdebase-data-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 972

 * Expected: 860

 \ * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdnssd/kdnssd-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 632

 * Expected: 532

 - * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/libkcddb/libkcddb-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 704

 * Expected: 600

 / * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kde-env/kde-env-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 2234

 * Expected: 2132

 \ * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/knotify/knotify-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 405

 * Expected: 303

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kreadconfig/kreadconfig-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 423

 * Expected: 313

 - * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 1081

 * Expected: 947

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/libkcompactdisc/libkcompactdisc-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 513

 * Expected: 395

 - * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/krosspython/krosspython-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 533

 * Expected: 423

 \ * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/libkdcraw/libkdcraw-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 550

 * Expected: 444

 * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/libkipi/libkipi-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 489

 * Expected: 387

 | * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/libksane/libksane-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 658

 * Expected: 554

 / * Digest verification failed:

 * /usr/portage/kde-base/ffmpegthumbs/ffmpegthumbs-4.6.2.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 457

 * Expected: 345

... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmodplug-0.8.8.2  USE="static-libs" 506 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libtheora-1.1.1  USE="encode static-libs -doc -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libcdio-0.82  USE="cddb cxx static-libs%* -minimal" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libX11-1.4.3 [1.4.2] USE="static-libs -doc -ipv6 -test" 2,255 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/mesa-7.10.1-r1 [7.10.1] USE="classic gallium nptl -debug -gles -hardened -llvm -motif -pic (-selinux)" VIDEO_CARDS="intel radeon -mach64 -mga -nouveau -r128 -savage -sis -tdfx -via -vmware" 6 kB                                                                                                                                                                                                             

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.9 [1.0.8] 117 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.2.1 [2.2] 723 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mjpegtools-1.9.0-r1  USE="mmx png sdl v4l -dga -dv -gtk -quicktime -yv12 (-X%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r3  USE="jpeg opengl static-libs%*" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] virtual/ffmpeg-0.6.90 [0.6-r1] USE="X encode mp3 sdl threads vaapi x264 -theora -vdpau" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.28.4 [1.28.3-r1] USE="X -debug -doc (-introspection) -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libreplaygain-465  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libcuefile-465  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-office/akonadi-server-1.5.2 [1.5.0] USE="mysql sqlite -postgres -test% (-server%*)" 205 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/opencv-2.1.0  USE="deprecated ffmpeg gstreamer ieee1394 jpeg png python sse sse2 sse3 ssse3* tiff v4l -debug -examples -gtk -ipp -jpeg2k -octave -test -xine" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.34.0 [2.32.1] USE="-doc -gtk -tools" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/musepack-tools-465  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/xulrunner-2.0-r1 [2.0] USE="alsa crashreporter custom-optimization dbus ipc libnotify startup-notification webm wifi -debug -gconf% -system-sqlite" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.19  USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa css dts flac mad mng modplug musepack nls opengl oss sdl theora truetype v4l vcd vorbis xcb xv (-altivec) -directfb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -gnome -gtk -imagemagick -ipv6 -jack -libcaca -mmap -pulseaudio (-real) -samba -speex (-vidix) (-vis) -wavpack (-win32codecs) -xinerama -xvmc" 0 kB                                                                           

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-3.0.8 [3.0.7] USE="cups (-aqua) -debug -doc -examples (-introspection) -test -vim-syntax -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/chromium-11.0.696.34 [11.0.696.16] USE="cups -gnome -gnome-keyring -test" 141,696 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/gegl-0.1.6  USE="cairo exif%* ffmpeg jpeg mmx png sdl sse svg v4l -debug -graphviz% -jpeg2k% -lua% -openexr -raw -umfpack% (-doc%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygtk-2.24.0-r1 [2.23.2] USE="-doc -examples -test" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/firefox-4.0-r3 [4.0-r2] USE="alsa custom-optimization dbus ipc libnotify startup-notification webm wifi -bindist -debug -system-sqlite" LINGUAS="de -af -ak -ar -ast -be -bg -bn -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en -en_ZA -eo -es -es_ES -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hr -hu -hy -hy_AM -id -is -it -ja -kk -kn -ko -ku -lg -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -nso -or -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zu" 0 kB                                                              

[ebuild     U ] www-client/rekonq-0.7.0 [0.6.95] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/dolphin-4.4.5 [4.6.1] USE="handbook semantic-desktop thumbnail (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -subversion" 3,952 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kate-4.4.5 [4.6.1] USE="handbook plasma (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 5,517 kB

[uninstall    ] kde-base/kate-4.6.1  USE="handbook plasma (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kate:4.6[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kate:4.6[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kate-4.4.5)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kate:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kate:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kate-4.6.1)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/dragonplayer-4.4.5 [4.6.1] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 1,484 kB

[uninstall    ] kde-base/dragonplayer-4.6.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 

[blocks b     ] kde-base/dragonplayer:4.6[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/dragonplayer:4.6[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/dragonplayer-4.4.5)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/dragonplayer:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/dragonplayer:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/dragonplayer-4.6.1)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/dolphin:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/dolphin:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/dolphin-4.6.1)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/dolphin:4.6[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/dolphin:4.6[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/dolphin-4.4.5)

Total: 28 packages (14 upgrades, 6 new, 3 in new slots, 5 reinstalls, 2 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 156,456 kB

Conflict: 6 blocks (2 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (kde-base/dolphin-4.4.5, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    kde-base/dolphin required by @selected

  (kde-base/dolphin-4.6.1, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/dolphin-4.6.1[-aqua,-kdeprefix] required by (kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.6.1, installed)

    kde-base/dolphin required by @selected

    >=kde-base/dolphin-4.6.1[-aqua,-kdeprefix] required by (kde-base/mplayerthumbs-4.6.1, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, da scheint bei dem Wechsel der Ebuilds etwas schief gelaufen zu sein - es schaut hier nach einem --sync genauso aus...

Hab ein wenig Geduld und mach später noch mal ein --sync

(oder/und schau ob es schon ein Bug Report gibt  :Wink:  )

----------

## toralf

Jedes KDE Release macht für ein paar Stunden den tree kaputt...

----------

## cryptosteve

So, die Sache ist erledigt, ich hatte nur einen ungünstigen Zeitpunkt erwischt. Mittlerweile ist der sync erneut durchgelaufen und alles sieht gut aus. 

Dann mal los ... Total: 130 packages (125 upgrades, 5 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 507,430 kB

----------

## Christian99

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Jedes KDE Release macht für ein paar Stunden den tree kaputt...

 

woran liegt das? erfahrungswert, dass immer was schief geht, oder hat das einen technischen grund?

----------

